# OMG!! NNoooo......



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

A couple days ago one of the other goats killed Oscar... :tear:  And then last night our barn got on fire and burnt everything all the goats got out on their own but Maggie :tears: and 2 other goats that were pinned up. Dandelion some how got out. and it was too late by the time my brother found the fire everything was almost burnt the hay loft of burnt and not much left. so i counted the goats and those ones didn't get out. Too late to get in and get them they would have been dead already... i saw them. IF ONLY WE WOULD HAVE FOUND IT LIKE 30 MINUTES BEFORE I COULD HAVE SAVED THEM... :tears: Such a horrible site them being fried and how much pain that had to have been..... :tears: and the pregnant goat that was in the tack room she had 4 babies inside her after we looked the next morning.. :tears:  I loved Maggie a lot.... :tears: :mecry:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh no, I'm so sorry Jacob. What a terrible thing. I'll be praying for you:hug:


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is the barn and a picture of Dandelion i am getting her to take a bottle but she is lost without her Mother and doesn't know what to do.. She screams unless i am with her so i have been letting her sleep with me in my room.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry about all of your problems. That is just horrible.  :hug:


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

I know i hate it and when i was so close to her she was really special to me. idk if i wonna do goats anymore and see that happen.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Jacob, I am so sorry. At least some survived. Do you have anywhere for the remaining ones to stay out of the cold? Temporary shelters? 

My prayers are with you and your family.

ADDED: Be strong for those that remain. Don't give up. They've suffered and need you. Watch them for stress - maybe go ahead and give everyone a dose of B1/B12 and probios to help with the stress..


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

yeah a big round fiberglass hut thing really long and just a regular small shelter, and i am glad i didn't take the grain and the calcium powder in the hay loft when we got it. or we would have lost it.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

They must have been God helping out for what was about to come. (Me putting the grain and calcium powder some where else.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss. What a tragedy. Like "migh06", be strong for the ones you have left, they need you. My prayers and thoughts are with you.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes and the fact that some survived. We went through a house fire last year - the entire house was destroyed. It is a major disaster and stressor, but you'll get through it. Luckily ou or another family member wasn't in the barn when it happened or there could have been human lives lost as well. Things happen that we can't explain why or plan for, but how we deal with it shows our character. Be strong, I am so sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

There are no words, Im So sorry,chances are they passed out from the smoke before the fire reached them. Try to take comfort knowing you gave them a beautiful life!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh my goodness, I am so so sorry for your loss. I am glad you did not lose all of them, but still losing any that way I am sure is so hard.

 Do you have hay for the other goats? Have you had them checked by a vet to make sure their lungs are ok?

 Do you have any idea what caused the fire? 

 May the lord be with you and comfort you in this time. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh no how awful!:hug:


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks all of you  I don't have any hay it got burnt. I have no idea how it started i had one heat lamp with just a white bulb in it so not very hot. in the stall with Maggie and Dandelion but Maggie was dead under where the light was and the goat next to her in another stall was at the same corner in another stall so i think the fire was away on the other side of the barn. and i have no idea how it started.  mjgh06 wow sorry about your house. And yes i am glad no Human was in there. i even thought about if i went in and couldn't get out. (If we found it early enough, and even if she was dead already. and i am happy and thanking God that i still have the baby and others and that no one else got hurt.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Yea Jodi have..  thought about what we did together and that it ended like that made me cry but she had a good live, and i Thank God for letting me be the one that had such a good goat like her. I really hope she passed out from the smoke and didn't get burned alive...................


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

im so sorry...a lot of difficult times for you lately... chin up...you have a adorable little baby who needs you to be strong as well as many others..I like the Vit B complex idea and probios...I'm sue everyone is stressed ..


More than likely she was dead from the smoke way before the flames got her..there is some comfort in that at least


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

So sorry!! I will keep you in my prayers!!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

So what state you olive in would like to help if you need some hay...


----------



## Delilah (Jan 6, 2013)

I'm so sorry! That's my worst fear!! :hug: Hope it gets better for you and Dandelion!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yes, I'm sure the smoke got to her first. I was in a house fire as a child. I can tell you from experience that the smoke simply puts you to sleep. There is no pain or fear. 

I'm really glad that the doeling got out for you. She is pretty special now.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Wow I am so sorry to hear that and am heart broken for you. 
I hope everything starts working out for the better you deserve it!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Jacob I am so sorry :hug:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh. I am sooo sorry. That is just such a terrible accident. I'm glad that some of them got out and I'm sure the ones that didn't just went to sleep from the smoke. Hay smokes allot when it burns especially used hay. Don't give up your babies need you. I know its probably going to be rough but you can make it through. :hug:


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm so sorry! We had a similar experience with our chicken coop, luckily it just burned a hole in the floor. The whole thing filled up with smoke, and you could barely see through it. Me and my brother were able to get the fire put out, along with all of our chickens. Thankfully none of them died, but I don't see how they managed. 

Best thing to do is make sure they have plenty of freshwater and air, a little boost of what the others are suggesting wouldn't hurt either.

Hope you don't mind me asking, but how many goats did you loose?

Like I said, I am so sorry and sending my prayers to you!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Oh wow, I am so very very sorry  I can't even imagine how awful you must be feeling  My thoughts and prayers are with you ♥


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Oh my! I am so very sorry... :hug:


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

My heart breaks for you, I am so sorry for your loss. Asking God to be with you and your family right now.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

So sorry to hear Jacob~~ :hug: My thoughts are with you..


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry Jacob! I can't imagine what you are going through right now! My prayers are with you!!!


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

{{{Jake}}} you are in my prayers. My heart is sad for you. I know it's going to be hard to get passed, but stay strong, friend.


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I am so sorry


----------



## pixie (Dec 30, 2012)

Sometimes the hardest thing to do is to struggle to get back up when you have been knocked down. You must feel like you have been run over by a whole stampede. But just know that all of us our here are surrounding you with our love and prayers and sending you strength in our numbers to help you stand again. It is a very difficult time for you and our collective hearts go out to you, so you are not alone in this. You need to take time to grieve your losses, while at the same time you and your remaining goats need each other so much more right now. This is a time when you can choose to really team up to help each other get through this tough time. It won't seem like it now, but this is an experience that when you get through it, will make you stronger down the road. We all know how much you loved those that you lost, and now you have an opportunity to take all that love and pour it out on the goats you still have left. There is the saying about when life gives you lemons, make lemonade. Well, you just got a flood of very sour lemons, but you have all of us sending our thoughts and prayers as the sugar to try to make something good come out of this. Don't lose heart or hope, please!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Jacob_TheGoatster said:


> Thanks all of you  I don't have any hay it got burnt. I have no idea how it started i had one heat lamp with just a white bulb in it so not very hot. in the stall with Maggie and Dandelion but Maggie was dead under where the light was and the goat next to her in another stall was at the same corner in another stall so i think the fire was away on the other side of the barn. and i have no idea how it started.  mjgh06 wow sorry about your house. And yes i am glad no Human was in there. i even thought about if i went in and couldn't get out. (If we found it early enough, and even if she was dead already. and i am happy and thanking God that i still have the baby and others and that no one else got hurt.


Oh Dear, NEVER go in to a burning building. THANK GOD, you didn't go in there.

A man here, went back into his house (after he got his wife and children out) to get his dogs, he was mortally burned, he was months in a burn facility, suffering, before he died. (This is why I crate my dogs at night. I want to know where they are in case of emergency. His were hiding all over the house. He would never have found them).

I am so sorry for your loss. We mourn, we move on, cherish your survivors, they need you. A BIG HUG, from all.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no I am so sorry! :tears: I am praying for you and your goats. I am so glad you were not hurt!
I believe we will see our animals in heaven. :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG , I am so sorry !! 
Prayers for you .....:hug:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh Jacob, that is so rough. I'm glad you came here to talk about it and get some support. I am so sorry for your loss. I am too far away to help you with hay, but I have a couple of ideas. Some places have emergency hay banks. They don't advertise so you would probably have to ask your vet, the sherrif's office, places like that to find it. Also you could put an ad on Craigslist asking if anybody knew about a hay bank. Good luck! And, I hope that darling little dandelion does well!


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

I am so sorry Jacob, praying for you.


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

VERY SORRY for your loss.....Prayers sent!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry, it brought tears to my eyes reading this. I'm so grateful no humans were hurt. As said, I'm sure the smoke put them to sleep before the fire. I'm happy you have a goat left. I'm sure there is some one close who would be willing to get you some hay for the moment. Prayers with you again I'm so sorry words cannot express that.


----------



## IONFarm (Feb 12, 2013)

I am so sorry. Prayers to you.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Scottyhorse said:


> I'm so sorry! We had a similar experience with our chicken coop, luckily it just burned a hole in the floor. The whole thing filled up with smoke, and you could barely see through it. Me and my brother were able to get the fire put out, along with all of our chickens. Thankfully none of them died, but I don't see how they managed.
> 
> Best thing to do is make sure they have plenty of freshwater and air, a little boost of what the others are suggesting wouldn't hurt either.
> 
> ...


We lost 3 big goats one was Maggie (my favorite) and her baby Dandelion got out..  One of the other 2 was pregnant lumancha and inside her were 4 babies :tear: , then the other was a white lumancha. 

Glad none of your chickens were hurt/and your selfs.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you ALL  {{{ALL}}} Reading your posts and comments brought me to tears i thank you for your prayers and thoughts... And helping me get through this.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry! Praying for your comfort....


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am very glad little Dandelion is safe! Now you have someone to remember Maggie by. :hug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My heart is so broken for you ... :hug:


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks  Yeah Milkmaid. Thanks, but i don't know if i want to keep her and get to attached, (Like with Maggie) then something happen to her.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Aww  Sorry about that goats. I hope you do keep Dandelion, that way you will have a mini Maggie  (((HUGS)))


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks yeah i will now that i think about it, I may even name her Maggie lol {{Hugs}}


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent 

I am so very sorry


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks I'll need them... I can't believe this happened :tear:


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Jacob, we are thinking of you, sending prayers your way!


----------



## neubunny (Nov 7, 2012)

so so sorry for your loss. Fire is the worst nightmare of every animal owner.


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks  You guys make me feel a lot better knowing i can come to you for help and advice, on getting me through these things nature and other things throw at us..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How is your little one doing now? Is she taking the bottle ok?


----------



## Dkids (Mar 1, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your goats.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How are all the survivors Jacob?


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

I changed Dandelions name to DaisyMa, shes doing good and eating well... The goats left we sold some but they are doing fine.. The ones that were pregnant someone is watching them they are watching DaisyMa too... One of them had there babies 2girls one is black and white and one is white and redish color.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Glad DaisyMae is doing so well and congratulations on the new kiddos! :kidred: :kidred: That's wonderful!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hugs to you.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for the update! Glad to hear that your little flower is blooming!


----------



## spot (Jan 7, 2012)

so sorry for your loss.


----------

